# South american moss



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi u all, someone knows the name of this moss?










thanks!

PD: I don't have a macro lens, please use the zoom to see the moss trace (i mean the plant's struture)


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry, this is in high resolution for help:


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Condor,

Do you find your moss similar to this one ? http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=16038&hl=musgo

Where did you collect it?

Saludos !

Juan


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I think that's very difficult... moss ID is mostly only possible by examining microscopic features and using special literature about the moss flora of the particular region.
I'd recommend to make specimens of the collected mosses (simply dry, not press) and send them in envelopes or paper bags with all available informations (locality, habitat, date...) to bryologists.


----------



## condor (Feb 7, 2008)

> Hi Condor,
> 
> Do you find your moss similar to this one ? http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.ph...16038&hl=musgo
> 
> ...


 Hi, yes it's the same in my opinion. The person who bring it to me, said that it was collected in Paraná river. I don't actualy known if it comes from Argentina.

Do u know the name or it just a sp. Moss?

thanks


----------

